# whats the best way to catch bass



## BassMaster15

Ive tried may ways of catching bas and had sucess with almost all i just want to know what u think is best!? :-?


----------



## njsimonson

Tie -

Texas Rigged Senko and Texas Rigged Tube...depending on the season and the mood of the fish and the time of day.


----------



## bigblackfoot

Im in agreement with Nick as far as the texas rigged, but i would have to say a 7 or 10 inch black or red shad worm are my favorites. I also like the "creature" baits texas rigged.


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr

I always thought using a spinnerbait near a rocky point works really well when i do it. Top water is awesome when its rainy.


----------



## njsimonson

OKWF -

If by "Best" you mean most exciting, then nothing beats topwater. I've got some great memories of fishing Zara Spooks for topwater bass in summer...ooooh weee! Nothing tops a surface explosion!


----------



## BassMaster15

I agree with top water being the most exciting, just seeing a huge bass take that bait nothing beats it!!! thx for the tips guys!!!


----------



## purepower

what is the best for smallmouth bass in shallow, sandy/few weeds...about 10-11 in the morning.


----------



## njsimonson

I would go with thin line, esp. in the clear water. I've watched shows where pros had to use 4-6 lb mono or floro to target clear water smallies. I guess it depends on clarity and pressure on the fish. You might get away with Fireline or PowerPro...but if the pressure is high, keep your line invisible.

Go small for your baits, jig and a twister, bitsy bug, tubes, small spinnerbaits and cranks especially if the lake is pressured. Match the forage physically and visually, since smallies rely on sight and lateral lines (vibration) to detect their prey in clear water. Perhaps a float-n-fly system would work on them too.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Burly1

In the lips. Definitely in the lips. :wink: Burl


----------



## Leo Porcello

Burly1 said:


> In the lips. Definitely in the lips. :wink: Burl


 :rollin: Thanks for the laugh!!!


----------



## Dave_w

Okay...you guys have not been to heaven. I have. Let me show you...

...I was out in the middle of the lake, in water that was maybe sixty feet deep, when an enormous school of smallmouth started busting shad _around_ me. I didn't even have a line in the water, I was just smoking a cigarette at the time. So I threw on a little Zara Spook Jr. and casted to the edges of the school. Lots of smaller fish that way.

After that, I picked up a fast-sinking deerhair jig and flipped it out to the edges, catching quite a few larger fish, who had camped out underneath the school and were apparently picking up wounded baitfish and smaller bass that drifted down from above.

In thirty minutes, I caught 20 fish. My arms were sore, and both of my thumbs were bleeding.


----------



## gazoo

I have always had luch catching largemouth useing a white spinnerbait. I caught a 22" big boy at the end of Sept. 05 in my float tube and countless other over the last 10 years with the same stlye spinner. I have buddies that use titanium but not to the same success that I get from a $2 whitle with 1 size 4 colorado blade. I have tries everyway to get the buggers and always go back to the white with a white tail. hope this helps.


----------



## opossum14

purepower said:


> what is the best for smallmouth bass in shallow, sandy/few weeds...about 10-11 in the morning.


The best way i think is to use redwormms or mill-worms at about 10:30am


----------



## duckduck...goose!

draggin tubes and flippin sink-os wacky rigged. let the sinko sink down to the bottom the jig it up and let it sink again. have fun

Kole


----------



## goosebusters2

I love catching them on either spinnerbaits or crankbaits it doesn't get much better than the feeling of a bass hitting one of those on a fast retrive back to the boat


----------



## varmithunter06

texas rigging and fishing weeds with a frog


----------



## Bagman

Nothing close to the white TITANIUM spinner. Boated over 40 fish yesterday in a 3 hour blitz. We had doubles on 3 or 4 times. Conditions dont get much better than the overcast skies, South winds and falling barometer. Coulda lived without the gale force winds but it sure had them stacked up on that North weedline INHALING all the baitfish being blown into the weed beds. We were pulling in fish just STUFFED with minnows and crayfish. Amazing day...especially for mid August.


----------

